# Firefox And Offline Browsing



## Raaza (Nov 3, 2006)

is it possible to view web sites offline in firefox like internet explorer?

or is there any add-on application to do so?


----------



## JGuru (Nov 3, 2006)

@Vishal, 'Work Offline' won't work. 'Work Offline' is only meant for not connecting to
 the Net & view the web pages in your PC only!!

 @Raaza, You need to install the FireFox extension *DownThemAll*, get it from here

*DownThemAll* is all you can desire from a download manager: it features an advanced accelerator
 that increases speed up to 400% and it allows you to pause and resume downloads at any time!
*DownThemAll* is fast, reliable and easy-to-use! It lets you download all the links or images contained
 in a webpage and much more: you can refine your downloads by fully customizable criteria to get only what you really want!

 So install this extension if you want to view Web pages offline.

 There is also *Zipedia* extension, offline Wikipedia browser. It downloads all the contents of Wikipedia,
 so that you can view them offline!! Get it from here


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 3, 2006)

JGuru / Anyone - 
How to "download" a site using DownThemAll for offline browsing. I tried it but I seem to download only one link at a time.


----------



## Raaza (Nov 4, 2006)

internet explorer allows to browse a site offline to a particular level of links,
i've to just open the site offline and can view the site with just one click.
here I asked whether it's posssible to do so in firefox.

but the replies i've got not fulfill my query,

I tried DownThemAll, it downloads a lot of htm files but there's nothing like an index file or a starting file.
I had to open each of them to view.

it's not practical

so isn't there any other ways?

pls don't mention offline softwares like metaproducts offline browser and like that


----------



## enjoy (Nov 4, 2006)

While "Working Offline", I am able to browse some static websites which are in the Internet Cache.

I would recommend you to increase the disk space allotted to cache and number of days for which history is maintained (as per your need).

If you wish to download a complete website, you may use WinHTTrack (www.httrack.com)


----------



## JGuru (Nov 4, 2006)

@drgrudge, 'DownThemAll' downloads all the links & it's pretty cumbersome to use 
 it & also view to all the pages. It doesn't provide a 'index.html' file or something similar.
 So you are better off using some other third party software like :
1) *HTTrack* (*www.httrack.com/) 
2) *SurfOffline* (*www.surfoffline.com/)
3) *WebCopier Pro* (*www.tomdownload.com/internet/browsers/webcopier.htm)


----------



## Raaza (Nov 4, 2006)

that's it,

the problem with DownThemAll is not providing an index file, instead downloads a lot of htm files, one should click each and every files in order to open the particular files, what a pity!

it's not fair

so I think, should go for appz like offline browser, HTTrack etc to view site offline,


anyway pls keep posting here the solution to avoid the installation of another "memory eating" software to view some pages of sites (not a whole website).

i think in this case firefox is not as good as internet explorer 6.

ok guys 


thnx 4 all


----------



## Zelgadis (Mar 11, 2008)

Httrack not works with urls like "*www.drawanime.ru/?pg=art&id=01".

I used wget for this:
*lifehacker.com/software/downloads/geek-to-live--mastering-wget-161202.php


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

And what prompted you to dig up a 2 year old thread for a first post?


----------

